# My household is Windows free!! Thank you!



## PacketMan (Apr 3, 2015)

With a very special thanks to you all, my household is 100% free of Windows.  I have learned lots and I have lots lots more to learn, but because of your help I have removed a major headache from my life.  Doing my happy dance, and will have a celebratory beverage (or 2 or 3....) tomorrow evening.

All my machines are are FreeBSD except one. I tried to install it on my wife's Toshiba laptop but it could not detect the NIC.  So, with time in mind, I installed Linux Ubuntu GNOME3. Slick to say the least.  When I have time someday, will grab a SSD and try to get FreeBSD with GNOME3  going or her laptop. But for now my household is very happy.

Give me some more time and I hope to get FreeBSD (10.1-RELEASE) with GNOME3 running on a desktop box, and post that to you folks.

In the meantime, a very big thank you to all of you.  

Thanks,
PacketMan


----------



## hitest (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice!  I still need to have one Win 7 box as my wife needs to have access to her proprietary company network.


----------



## Oko (Apr 3, 2015)

hitest said:


> Nice!  I still need to have one Win 7 box as my wife needs to have access to her proprietary company network.



They are probably using L2PT over IPSec. I just wasted two days setting up OpenBSD L2PT/IPsec gateway for bunch of Windows user to access my network. It is actually 5 minute thing both server and clients once you know what you are doing. We also use OpenVPN for internal deployment between two branches but distributing certificate files and keys is a major pain in the ass when dealing with Windows crowd.


----------



## hitest (Apr 3, 2015)

The company needs the latest version of java and a bunch of Windows s@@t to be installed to facilitate tunneling in to my wife's company work station.  The company network is a windows only shop.  Yech.
P.S.  Oko, your points are very welcome.  I will speak to the IT Manager and see if it is possible to tunnel in and run a remote desktop connection using *nix.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 12, 2015)

I have to use ***dows at work...but...after work...I wash my hands


----------



## PacketMan (Apr 18, 2015)

Got GNOME3 on FreeBSD up and running. Plus my other machines have XFCE, and KDE4.  We were hit hard with the Windows 8 100% disk usage problem, and after 6 months of trying, there was just no solution. Until, I blew away Windows and install FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE and fired up these desktops.  Think I will be doing a series of videos and posting them on Facebook for all my friends to see.


----------

